# What centuries do you plan on doing this spring/summer/fall?



## skibum1321 (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay so here are the centuries that I plan on doing this season. I hope to see some of you guys out there for them.

May 21 - CRW Spring Century (http://www.crw.org/SpringCentury.htm). This one starts in Wakefield, MA and winds through parts of MA and southern NH.

July 22 - Maine Lobster Ride and Roll (http://www.bikemaine.org/lobsterride/rideinfo.htm). Supposedly a very nice ride along the Maine coast. This one is still up in the air for me.

late August - MRV Century (http://www.mrvcenturyride.com/). Ride through VT's river valleys with no big hill climbs. Big BBQ the night before and for $10 more a big pasta dinner after the ride. This one is also up in the air for me.

Sept 10 - NBW Flattest Century in the East (http://www.nbwclub.org/events/2006-TFCE.pdf). One of the biggest rides in New England - 1800 riders. It starts in southern MA and winds through RI.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 11, 2006)

*Century Cycling Events*

On my schedule of organized & supported Century Rides for this season:

May 2, 2006 - CRW Spring Century (http://www.crw.org/SpringCentury.htm). This one starts in Wakefield, MA and winds through parts of MA and southern NH.

August 12, 2006 - Vermont Green Mountain Getaway MS Bike Tour 
http://www.nationalmssociety.com/vtn/event/default.asp?g=6  This is the first day of the MS150 event.  Starts a loop of differing route sizes at Castleton State College and winds through Western Vermont.  Wonderful sights and great event support.  This is my favorite event.

September 23, 2006 - Granite State Wheelmen Tri-State Seacoast Century
Starts a loop at Hampton Beach State Park winding through Massachusetts Route 1A Seacoast Roadway of NH into Maine turning around at the Nubble Light House.  Very well run with solid event support.

Three of these events is enough for me…


----------

